# urgent



## Oak (Dec 24, 2015)

I have some L1-L2 nymphs at the moment. When i ordered them, it came with a fruit fly culture. However, the fruit flies are pupa so i can't feed them atm. I don't want the mantis to starve to death. Are there any other food sources that i can easily attain?


----------



## Oak (Dec 24, 2015)

Also, how long can they last without food?


----------



## Okoboji22 (Dec 24, 2015)

I heard if you injure the pupa so insides are out and put it to the mouth of the mantis it will eat. I mean it's worth a shot


----------



## LAME (Dec 24, 2015)

You can offer them some honey.

Any other larger feeders? Cut them into pieces and offer them small bits..

They won't last too long without food being that young.


----------



## MantidBro (Dec 24, 2015)

I hand feed my nymphs usually. I take larger prey and cut it into pieces, like LAME said. Then put the piece on a needle and offer it to the nymph. Usually they will take it on their own, sometimes you have to put the guts on the mouth so they can taste it, which can be hard to do sometimes but persistence pays off. If you have a lot of nymphs it may take a while too but if you only have to wait until the flies emerge then it won't be too long at least.


----------



## Oak (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 25, 2015)

Springtails are easy to find. L1 nymphs may only last a few days without food (probably a lot longer if kept at cooler temperatures).  Good luck.


----------

